# Smoke clean out?



## JRay8 (Nov 21, 2021)

I have a Lionel polar express and the smoke fluid that came with it stinks terribly. My daughter bought me scented smoke fluid, sugar cookie, yumm. How can I clean the old fluid out of my engine?

thanks

jim


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

If the unit is still sealed, and won't leak smoke fluid into the innards of the engine, fill the unit with mineral oil. Let it sit for two, three hours, then tip the engine and empty all that will come out over two minutes. From there, use a toothpick, good light, and a steady hand to clean all the tarry, sticky guck that might be left. Careful, don't break the filament! Once the unit is clean, add maybe three drops of the new stuff and let 'er rip. It should smoke. Don't go too long before adding 3-6 more drops...you don't want the unit to run dry and burn out the filament.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Get some JT's Megasteam NADA. Add it to the smoke unit and run it until the smoke fades. It will remove any existing scent residue in the smoke unit.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Actually, the best JT's Megasteam product for this task is Eliminator. It's especially formulated to eliminate any existing smoke odor.


Special Treatment for smoke units to eliminate bad smells. 
Safe in all smoke units and compatible with all JT's Mega-Steam scents. 
Use like smoke fluid. Add 15-20 drops to smoke unit to cleanse the unit. 
Results are usually achieved in 3-4 filling cycles. 
Use as needed to keep your locomotive's smoke unit smelling clean.


----------



## Mixed Freight (Aug 31, 2019)

JRay8 said:


> I have a Lionel polar express and the smoke fluid that came with it stinks terribly. My daughter bought me scented smoke fluid, sugar cookie, yumm. How can I clean the old fluid out of my engine?
> 
> thanks
> 
> jim


Personally, I think if you you run 3~4 filling cycles of your sugar cookie smoke fluid through your unit, that would probably be MORE than enough to cleanse the old scent. 

Disclaimer: I'm by no means a scholar'd chemist, but I am a logical realist.


----------



## JRay8 (Nov 21, 2021)

Thank you all!


----------



## Quietman (Oct 2, 2016)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Actually, the best JT's Megasteam product for this task is Eliminator. It's especially formulated to eliminate any existing smoke odor.


I second that. It's what I use and it works well.


----------



## Mixed Freight (Aug 31, 2019)

I have purchased several of JT's Mega-Steam smoke fluid scents. One of them which was "Fireplace" scent.

The first time I used it, it probably was fine. But it has since deteriorated to the point of being so obnoxious, that I have re-labeled it as "Moldy, Damp, Unwashed Laundry" scent, I may just pour it out in the driveway and take the loss in stride.

Since I believe I have since cracked the code to all of O-gauge modern smoke fluid's basic formulas, I probably won't be purchasing any more smoke fluids from smoke fluid suppliers, Lionel or otherwise.


----------

